# Some 2014 LCI Coding changes



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's the new coding for the Bitish voice in your navigation its located in HU_NBT 3000 HMI

Coding for the ESS or emergency stop signal has changed somewhat. If you want to change the deceleration values, you only have names now US, ECE, and Msport located in FRM 3050


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

how about the euro hazards?
thx for the info


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

skalberti said:


> Here's the new coding for the Bitish voice in your navigation its located in HU_NBT 3000 HMI
> 
> Coding for the ESS or emergency stop signal has changed somewhat. If you want to change the deceleration values, you only have names now US, ECE, and Msport located in FRM 3050


I looked into this in my 2011 535i as soon as I got home yesterday and in my older car the selectable values are also US, ECE, and ECE_M_SPORT. This may not be a difference between pre-LCI and LCI. In the threads about the brake force indication, it looks like this decel value has always been tagged as a werte change, not as a drop-down list selection change.

Here are two things that I found were already enabled in LCI which previously required coding:
- Enable current position (GPS and Street Name) menu item (Navigation Display => option) (This is already available without coding as a display option in the split-screen right side in all F10s)
and
- Enable Sports Display (Power & Torque Meters) in the Vehicle Info screen.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if this code works on a 2014 LCI and if it does , is it a "code and wait" a few hour to before it appears???? Display digital speed in instrument cluster (bottom center in basic, bottom of Speedo in Extended and Multi-Function)
KOMBI => 3000 => BC_DIGITAL_V => aktiv


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

TJC85 said:


> Does anyone know if this code works on a 2014 LCI and if it does , is it a "code and wait" a few hour to before it appears???? Display digital speed in instrument cluster (bottom center in basic, bottom of Speedo in Extended and Multi-Function)
> KOMBI => 3000 => BC_DIGITAL_V => aktiv


Yep it works and its instant


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

skalberti said:


> Yep it works and its instant


Still not getting Display Digital Speed... Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Toggle your BC button. MPH will show up at the bottom of your speedometer. See attached pic.








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TJC85 (Jul 25, 2013)

Duh.... :spank: What a dummy I am!:banghead: Got it Now!!!! :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

skalberti said:


> Here's the new coding for the Bitish voice in your navigation its located in HU_NBT 3000 HMI


For the UK voice (reference your first thumbnail image) I have a question about a few lines higher up in the section's list of functions. I was coding a 2013 F10 this morning and found an entry a few lines up from your thumbnail which has an entry titled approximately LANGUAGE_MASTER, or MASTER_LANGUAGE. or something like that. You can't miss it. In the 2013 car I found that to be set to US and I changed it to UK, and I also changed the two settings which are captured in your thumbnail. The voice change did work.

The next time you hook up to your car, would you please double check to see if the LCI has a setting which looks like my notation above?

Much obliged!

Thank you.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

MWPos said:


> For the UK voice (reference your first thumbnail image) I have a question about a few lines higher up in the section's list of functions. I was coding a 2013 F10 this morning and found an entry a few lines up from your thumbnail which has an entry titled approximately LANGUAGE_MASTER, or MASTER_LANGUAGE. or something like that. You can't miss it. In the 2013 car I found that to be set to US and I changed it to UK, and I also changed the two settings which are captured in your thumbnail. The voice change did work.
> 
> The next time you hook up to your car, would you please double check to see if the LCI has a setting which looks like my notation above?
> 
> ...


Yes there is a MASTER LANGUAGE and also a DEFAULT LANGUAGE as well. I didn't have to change the master to get the UK to work, but I went ahead and changed it just now. Under the default lang tab it didn't list English or UK. Did you get my PM on the Brake force display? I'd like to get the brake lights in the trunk lid to light up anytime the brakes are pressed. Also I'm looking at the no dazzle high beam assistant. Looks like the two TMS modules in the LCI have all the data for the LED headlights.

Thanks!


----------



## GXAlan (Jul 30, 2013)

So we just need data from a European spec LCI F10? What about f10.5post.com? There is less traffic there for the regular f10 but a lot of M5 traffic and seemingly more European owners.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, we need to see what they decode on the US bound cars. I've read on a F30 forum that it's a hardware issue to make the no dazzle work, but I'm still wondering why you would have to "decode" something that wasn't even there?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Because they don't turn on a feature if the hardware isn't present. Same way the value is toggled to nicht_activ for cars with no comfort access etc.


----------



## dhirm5 (Jan 16, 2013)

On my '14 with NBT, when switching LANGUAGE_ENGLISCH_UK to master and *_US to nicht_aktiv, it changes some of the menu items in radio mode. Specifically, "Presets" becomes "Saved Stations", and "Satellite Radio" becomes "n.b.t. xxxx" - don't remember exactly what. It's a small price to pay to have Catherine Zeta Jones be the nav voice, but ideally I'd like the proper "US" menu items. I tried switching *_UK to list and *_US to master and selecting English UK as the language in settings, but it doesn't work - switches back to US.

Same for you guys? Any ideas if this can be changed?

Thanks for finding/posting this regardless.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

dhirm5 said:


> On my '14 with NBT, when switching LANGUAGE_ENGLISCH_UK to master and *_US to nicht_aktiv, it changes some of the menu items in radio mode. Specifically, "Presets" becomes "Saved Stations", and "Satellite Radio" becomes "n.b.t. xxxx" - don't remember exactly what. It's a small price to pay to have Catherine Zeta Jones be the nav voice, but ideally I'd like the proper "US" menu items. I tried switching *_UK to list and *_US to master and selecting English UK as the language in settings, but it doesn't work - switches back to US.
> 
> Same for you guys? Any ideas if this can be changed?
> 
> Thanks for finding/posting this regardless.


Ya its the same for me. I tried making some adjustments as well, but in the end I had a british speaking woman or weird name instead of Sat Radio.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

octopump said:


> Because they don't turn on a feature if the hardware isn't present. Same way the value is toggled to nicht_activ for cars with no comfort access etc.


Octopump, have you looked at FRM LeMaster 1? It appears if you enable HBA you also have to enable BLC, FLA and FLC according to the Kommentar under HBA_EN. I'm wondering if the LED lights just illuminate different LED's in the headlights instead of using a shutter. That's how my cornering lights work. It appears LeMaster 1 has to do with enabling HBA and LeMaster 2 has to do with the control of the HBA. There's also a high beam assist that's default Nicht aktiv in my HU_NUB. Wish we had a European car to look at to compare. Has this been investigated in depth or have people just given up?

Also the coding for dropping the speed on the blind spot assist is not the same for the 2014. None of those values exist in the ICM. Do you know anyone with the updated codes? Also i'm wanting to code the fog lights to come on auto with the low beams and the brake lights in the trunk lid to come on with the regular brake lights instead of just during hard braking. BMW just has to keep changing the names......

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

skalberti said:


> Yes there is a MASTER LANGUAGE and also a DEFAULT LANGUAGE as well. I didn't have to change the master to get the UK to work, but I went ahead and changed it just now. Under the default lang tab it didn't list English or UK. Did you get my PM on the Brake force display? I'd like to get the brake lights in the trunk lid to light up anytime the brakes are pressed. Also I'm looking at the no dazzle high beam assistant. Looks like the two TMS modules in the LCI have all the data for the LED headlights.
> 
> Thanks!


An interesting discussion about no-dazzle high beam assistant is a few threads down in this forum:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660719

Do you have the list of SALAPA elements from your car? Is 5AP on the list?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

MWPos said:


> An interesting discussion about no-dazzle high beam assistant is a few threads down in this forum:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660719
> 
> Do you have the list of SALAPA elements from your car? Is 5AP on the list?


Yes I have the 5AP. after reading your post MWPos, I'm still thinking this may be possible with the LED lights?


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

I've possibly read in between the lines with too much hope, but if my understanding of:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7689044&postcount=14 is correct, then by REMOVING the 5AP VO code, which inhibits this feature, you may be ENABLING the feature. Do you need any information on how to VO code? If you have coded other stuff already, you have the skills and the tools.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

MWPos said:


> I've possibly read in between the lines with too much hope, but if my understanding of:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7689044&postcount=14 is correct, then by REMOVING the 5AP VO code, which inhibits this feature, you may be ENABLING the feature. Do you need any information on how to VO code? If you have coded other stuff already, you have the skills and the tools.


Ok, I'll change the VO and remove the 5AP. Can't hurt anything 
I think there's a thread on another forum about changing the VO. I'll give it a quick read.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

print this and keep it handy


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

skalberti said:


> Octopump, have you looked at FRM LeMaster 1? It appears if you enable HBA you also have to enable BLC, FLA and FLC according to the Kommentar under HBA_EN. I'm wondering if the LED lights just illuminate different LED's in the headlights instead of using a shutter. That's how my cornering lights work. It appears LeMaster 1 has to do with enabling HBA and LeMaster 2 has to do with the control of the HBA. There's also a high beam assist that's default Nicht aktiv in my HU_NUB. Wish we had a European car to look at to compare. Has this been investigated in depth or have people just given up?
> 
> Also the coding for dropping the speed on the blind spot assist is not the same for the 2014. None of those values exist in the ICM. Do you know anyone with the updated codes? Also i'm wanting to code the fog lights to come on auto with the low beams and the brake lights in the trunk lid to come on with the regular brake lights instead of just during hard braking. BMW just has to keep changing the names......
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The high beam assist you found in HU_NBT is one of several used to set Auto High Beam Assist to be ON by default when the light switch is on AUTO or when you switch the lights on manually.
I haven't looked at FRM LeMaster 1 but I will asap.

Lowering the activation speed of the Blind Spot Detect feature always gave me a Chassis Stabilization persistent error message no matter what speed I used (even 40 kmh). Others have reported it worked for them though.

Auto Fog Lights is a popular request. No way do it (yet?).

The inner brake lights on the trunk are actually the rear fog lights as you know (not in use in the US spec'ed cars unless you buy the switch MWPos sells them). 
They are used by the Dynamic Brake Force Display: in an emergency braking (sudden gas pedal lift off + hard braking) they light up and they are brighter. 
I don't think the car is programmed to use them as brake lights without making use of the variable attached to the concept of the Brake Force Display.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Did some more investigating. According to RealOem.com I looked up the part number for the LED housing components for a European and a USA LCI 5 series. The first list is the Euro spec and the second in USA. Seems like they use the same parts. I removed 5AP "decoding for no dazzle high beams" and 8S4 "decoding for variable light distribution" then I coded the HU_NBT module. The high beam assist worked but the no dazzle part didn't. I'm wondering if I should have coded the 2 TSM modules since it appears they have a lot of data associated with the LED lights? Octopump or MWPos, can you chime in on this? I'm wondering if there's other modules to code after the VO change other than the HU_NBT. Thanks in advance.


01	LED module for turn signal, right 1	07/2013 63117352554 
02	LED module for cornering light, left	1	07/2013 63117352477 
02	LED module for cornering light, right	1	07/2013 63117352478 
03	Gasket set 2 07/2013 63117349288 
04	LED display for fan, left 1	07/2013 63117352479 
04	LED display for fan, right 1	07/2013 63117352480 
05	LED main light module 1 07/2013 63117367261 
06	Headlight control module, LED 2	07/2013 63117381018 




01	LED module for turn signal, right 1	07/2013 63117352554 
02	LED module for cornering light, left 1	07/2013 63117352477 
02	LED module for cornering light, right 1	07/2013 63117352478 
03	Gasket set 2	07/2013 63117349288 
04	LED display for fan, left 1	07/2013 63117352479 
04	LED display for fan, right 1	07/2013 63117352480 
05	LED main light module 1	07/2013 63117367261 
06	Headlight control module, LED 2	07/2013 63117381018


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

That's good! 

I think it will take more than just removing those from the VO though. 

I am waiting to read the VO and coding data for the entire SVT tree from a couple of LCI F10 cars in Europe so I can compare them to a similarly equipped US spec'ed LCI F10. I am expecting/ hoping to find differences across several modules.

Great job tackling the question about the hardware potential differences, thank you.


----------



## GXAlan (Jul 30, 2013)

skalberti said:


> Ya its the same for me. I tried making some adjustments as well, but in the end I had a british speaking woman or weird name instead of Sat Radio.


It also changes bmw concierge to BMW info plus. And roadside assistance to Hotline.

As far as I can tell, it is still calling the US numbers. I'll try the concierge again this evening.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

skalberti said:


> Octopump, have you looked at FRM LeMaster 1? It appears if you enable HBA you also have to enable BLC, FLA and FLC according to the Kommentar under HBA_EN. I'm wondering if the LED lights just illuminate different LED's in the headlights instead of using a shutter. That's how my cornering lights work. It appears LeMaster 1 has to do with enabling HBA and LeMaster 2 has to do with the control of the HBA. There's also a high beam assist that's default Nicht aktiv in my HU_NUB. Wish we had a European car to look at to compare. Has this been investigated in depth or have people just given up?
> 
> Also the coding for dropping the speed on the blind spot assist is not the same for the 2014. None of those values exist in the ICM. Do you know anyone with the updated codes? Also i'm wanting to code the fog lights to come on auto with the low beams and the brake lights in the trunk lid to come on with the regular brake lights instead of just during hard braking. BMW just has to keep changing the names......
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hello, could you share the FRM cafd.ncd file please ? Thank you

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GXAlan (Jul 30, 2013)

Dynamic Forward Lighting:
http://ir.gentex.com/manual-releases/2012/New-Gentex-High-Beam-Technology--All-of-the-Light-


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

"Nicht verbaut = 00"

So that means not installed. Do you have LED headlights? Octopump is reviewing the SVT trees on a states 535 and a euro 535 to compare the differences. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, will compare two LCI ///M5 with the LED package. Waiting on my US one to get set up.

@skalberti: could you please let me know what you have C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA set to in your car under FRM?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

octopump said:


> Yep, will compare two LCI ///M5 with the LED package. Waiting on my US one to get set up.
> 
> @skalberti: could you please let me know what you have C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA set to in your car under FRM?


Yep I'll check it this afternoon and let you know.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA

Is enabled. I took pic of all the HBA for you to see. When I remove 5AP and 8S4 from my VO, C_HBA_ENA. Goes from disabled to enabled.




















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

GXAlan said:


> Under FLA, 3001 there is also "DFL_Vehicle"
> Verbaut = 01 - Comment = dynamic forward lighting or normal Two-State high beam assist (only for Xenon + Curve ligths or LED lights)
> Nicht Verbaut = 00
> 
> ...


Where are these located? I don't have these in my FRM or HU_NBT.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GXAlan (Jul 30, 2013)

skalberti said:


> Where are these located? I don't have these in my FRM or HU_NBT.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Under FLA module. I think it might have been FLA3 or another number.

And then under 3001 (second folder). You will see it.

I have LED but no driver assistance. So no Kafas.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

skalberti said:


> Ok C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA
> 
> Is enabled. I took pic of all the HBA for you to see. When I remove 5AP and 8S4 from my VO, C_HBA_ENA. Goes from disabled to enabled.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Did you take these shots after removing 5AP and 8S4 and coding FRM?

C_HBA_ENA is enabled by default in the M5 UK.

All others are identical to your pics.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

I removed 5AP and 8S4 from the VO, but then I put them back in the VO after the no dazzle didn't work. So in the pics above, the 5AP and 8S4 are in the VO


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

OK.

When you get a chance, would you please look at Kafas2 > GLAREFREE_HIGHBEAM_ENABLED ?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

It appears to be off. I'm going to remove 5AP and 8S4 from the VO and see if that enables it. Then I'll code the FRM, KAFAS and HU_NBT modules and see what happens.








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

OK. it should be on. 

Can't wait!


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok removed 5AP and 8S4 from VO. Then coded KAFAS, HU_NBT, FRM and both TMS modules since they have a lot LED data in them. I had to recode all my options in FRM and HU so I didn't get to drive it tonight. I'll test on the way to work in the morning. All of the options that were turned off, we're turned on after VO removal and module coding. Gots my fingers crossed!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

need the cafd.ncd from F10 LCI with LED headlight. Anyone can help? Much appreciate


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought I'd add a couple new things I've found. If you're tired of the BMW gong and other tones, here you can change it: 

SOUND_SIGNAL_SET
Defines which sound signal set has to be played
HU_NBT 3001 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC (default BMW 00)
, 01 Mini, 02 Rolls Royce, 03 BMW I



I know the RLS coding is on the cheat sheet, but here's another way, quicker way, with this headlights come on about 2 hours later:

Adjusting rain light sensor so headlights come on later
3530 RLS_DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
01 – Normal (default)
02- Sensitive
03- Insensitive new value
3530 RLS_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
01 – Normal (default)
02- Sensitive
03- Insensitive new value


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

MWPos said:


> Here are two things that I found were already enabled in LCI which previously required coding:
> - Enable current position (GPS and Street Name) menu item (Navigation Display => option) (This is already available without coding as a display option in the split-screen right side in all F10s)
> and
> - Enable Sports Display (Power & Torque Meters) in the Vehicle Info screen.
> ...


I coded the following tonight:

- Enable current position (GPS and Street Name) menu item (Navigation Display => options) 2011-12 (CIC)
HU_CIC => 3000 => NAVI_POSITION_MENU => aktiv

What should I expect to see different. I have a pre-LCI build and I can see the current street name on the split screen. Is that it? Should it appear on the map view?

Thanks


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

GermanRoots said:


> I coded the following tonight:
> 
> - Enable current position (GPS and Street Name) menu item (Navigation Display => options) 2011-12 (CIC)
> HU_CIC => 3000 => NAVI_POSITION_MENU => aktiv
> ...


I believe it adds a check box in the nav menu


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

dhirm5 said:


> On my '14 with NBT, when switching LANGUAGE_ENGLISCH_UK to master and *_US to nicht_aktiv, it changes some of the menu items in radio mode. Specifically, "Presets" becomes "Saved Stations", and "Satellite Radio" becomes "n.b.t. xxxx" - don't remember exactly what. It's a small price to pay to have Catherine Zeta Jones be the nav voice, but ideally I'd like the proper "US" menu items. I tried switching *_UK to list and *_US to master and selecting English UK as the language in settings, but it doesn't work - switches back to US.
> 
> Same for you guys? Any ideas if this can be changed?
> 
> Thanks for finding/posting this regardless.


HI,
Was this resolved? I am using 51.1 on my 2013 550 zero issues, just did a 2014 M5, same issue stated above, all SAT radio function really screwed up? Any ideas? US Car

TX,
ER


----------

